

Ask YC: Alternative to Nagios - dedalus

Can you help me with some pointers to some non-GPL equivalent of Nagios while offering SNMP monitoring for systems.
======
qhoxie
You should give Zenoss(<http://www.zenoss.com/>) a try. I grew tired of Nagios
and eventually moved over. I have since then settled on God
(<http://god.rubyforge.org/>).

Do note that God is not like Nagios and Zenoss, it is more like a monitoring
framework.

~~~
brk
Echo the Zeonoss comment. I mostly liked it when I tried it ~6 months ago.
More "colorful" than Nagios, somewhere between Nagios and OpenView, IMO.

------
andrewtj
Why the need for a non-GPL implementation? - Just curious, I'm not a GPL
zealot

